

Congress is to vote on whether climate change is real - finid
http://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2015/jan/15/does-climate-change-exist-the-senate-is-about-to-let-us-know

======
eveningcoffee
I would say that what they are doing is to vote if they _believe_ if climate
change is real.

Their vote does not make climate change more or less real by itself, but
assuming that humans can affect climate change, the vote may change direction
of it depending on the vote outcome and the actions following from it.

